# "Smilies" and "LOL"



## Shelly (Apr 21, 2010)

... are DRAMATICALLY overused by many people on these forums, and make the posters appear to be very childish. Grow up, people.


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think they are overused. Sometimes they help translate intent. 

Ex:
Your tortoise looks great, but I would try a different substrate, pine is toxic to torts

Looks alittle different from

Your tortoise looks great, but I would try a different substrate, pine is toxic to torts 

They are one way to tell people that you are still being friendly, witout having to type out a few more sentences saying something like, "no offense meant, I am just trying to be nice and helpful here..."


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2010)

What Meg said, but in the form of "LOL "


----------



## terryo (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's good to have them...imagine if we didn't have them (like Meg said) There is enough misinterpretation here as it is. :shy:


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelly said:


> ... are DRAMATICALLY overused by many people on these forums, and make the posters appear to be very childish. Grow up, people.



Ah Shelly. Always so friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## jackrat (Apr 21, 2010)

:shy:LOLOL


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelly said:


> ... are DRAMATICALLY overused by many people on these forums, and make the posters appear to be very childish. Grow up, people.



Why would _WE_ want to do *THAT*???






You can't be that much older than mmmmeeeeeeeeeeeee





U haven uh grouchee dae





we wuv vu ---------------


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

dmmj said:


> ROTFLMFAO



I know what this means now!!! I have a glossary bookmarked just for this sort of thing!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 21, 2010)

'GMTA'..............know that one Tom? I just learned it..LOL!


----------



## jackrat (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFLMFAO
> ...


Tom you gotta PM me and let me in on it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2010)

I was told that my posts would come across better if I used a  as I was giving advice. I am not the type of person to use  but people were taking my posts to the extreme and that my personality was such that a  would help people understand that I was not a mean and cruel person...
And just in case you think I am teasing...I am not.... I was told that by someone you all love and respect.


----------



## chadk (Apr 21, 2010)

I think using ALL CAPS is even worse


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> 'GMTA'..............know that one Tom? I just learned it..LOL!



I didn't know it, but it only took a second to look it up! Very nice.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yea, ALL caps bug me......it's like they think, and are screaming at you, 'YOU ARE STUPID AND CAN"T READ.'


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

jackrat said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



I apologize to the very nice person who gave this to me as I can't remember who it was. I think it was Maggie or Yvonne. I'm sorry if it was someone else.
http://www.noslang.com/dictionary/a
This site has everything. OMG:shy:.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh cool, thanks Tom!



DonaTello said:


> Oh cool, thanks Tom!


Now I can translate what my daughter is texting me!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2010)

I ALSO HATE ALL CAPS, AND WISH PEOPLE WOULD STOP IT.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 21, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I ALSO HATE ALL CAPS, AND WISH PEOPLE WOULD STOP IT.


STOP YELLING WILL YA!?.....LOl


----------



## stells (Apr 21, 2010)

I was told not to use them if i wasn't actually smiling... i don't know how the person that told me this knew if i was actually smiling or not.. so 

Find it quite LOLish that right in the middle of this thread is an advert for smileycentral.com


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2010)

Free forum. Free speech. I shall LOL all I want 

I agree, smileys help to demonstrate tone. They have a purpose.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2010)

"_


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

dmmj said:


> "_



Is there a secret message hidden in there or did you just want to post some more smilies for the OP?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 21, 2010)

dmmj said:


> "_



OK, I'll bite. What does this combination of symbols mean?

And yay! I was recently hunting around for that "noslang" link--thanks, Tom!

I think we already had a thread about terminology, conventions and composition practices that bother us...remember that "sullie" is non gratis to some members here!

I would be willing to give up my smilies if I could highlight all of the spelling, punctuation, capitalization, syntax and grammatical errors that people commit (like crimes!) on this forum...but that would be hyperbolic and excessive. It's a forum, not an English class, and members should feel relaxed and confident that others are here to advise, support or even debate, but not nitpick. We all have our pet peeves as well as our personal flaws.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate it when I go back and look at one of my older posts and see missing or incorrect letters and grammatical errors.

I stopped replying to most of JD's posts because I can't make sense of them half the time. I imagine him with a huge mug of coffee and his fingers jittering all over the keyboard while he types.

No offense JD, I'm just funnin'. Feel free to throw it right back at me. LOL!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 21, 2010)

So that's it...a caffeine addict. I thought he was just compensating for all that solitary existence in his lonely house on the beach with only his torts to talk to.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> So that's it...a caffeine addict. I thought he was just compensating for all that solitary existence in his lonely house on the beach with only his torts to talk to.



I'm only speculating. That's all in my over-active imagination.

But, I really was laughing out loud as I typed it.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2010)

They mean nothing yet, but I am no longer gonna use words just a combination of smiley faces.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2010)

Um....

You just used words


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2010)

I had to explain myself one last time.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2010)

You did it again!!!!


----------



## Madortoise (Apr 21, 2010)

I apologize to the very nice person who gave this to me as I can't remember who it was. I think it was Maggie or Yvonne. I'm sorry if it was someone else.
http://www.noslang.com/dictionary/a
This site has everything. OMG:shy:.
[/quote]

I can't believe they have ROR. I take offense to that as an Asian person...LOL


----------



## dmmj (Apr 22, 2010)

I perused the slang list, and I noticed some so called "slang" words were actually longer the word they were replacing.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> I apologize to the very nice person who gave this to me as I can't remember who it was. I think it was Maggie or Yvonne. I'm sorry if it was someone else.
> http://www.noslang.com/dictionary/a
> This site has everything. OMG:shy:.



I can't believe they have ROR. I take offense to that as an Asian person...LOL
[/quote]

Well, I take offense to the saying that white people can't dance! I, of course, can't dance at all, but that's beside the point.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 22, 2010)

Tom said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > ... are DRAMATICALLY overused by many people on these forums, and make the posters appear to be very childish. Grow up, people.
> ...



now _that_ made me LOL


----------



## terracolson (Apr 23, 2010)




----------

